# need repairs in Sudbury....



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey boomer, just take another screw from the other cam to a fastener shop. Try Fastenal, or something like that. If you are really stuck Give George at The Bow Shop a call (519-746-8139) and he will mail one out to you. They are nothing special. Probably a 8-32 FHCS (flat head cap screw)


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Im in Sudbury and may be able to help you out, send me a PM.
Roger


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Jim D will help you..*



boomer650 said:


> hey I lost one of my screws on my cam for the draw lenght. Can any one help me out? is there somewhere that i can go and buy new screws?



My good friend Jim Dopson (WW Dopson Insurance) will help you.. he helps out at that outdoor store by the 4 corners (I think that what they call it.) he use to own the biggest shop in Northern Ontario , Lifetime Sports.. I bet he's got a shed full of use bows parts and drawers full of nuts..

Gilles


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

ontario moose said:


> My good friend Jim Dopson (WW Dopson Insurance) will help you.. he helps out at that outdoor store by the 4 corners (I think that what they call it.) he use to own the biggest shop in Northern Ontario , Lifetime Sports.. I bet he's got a shed full of use bows parts and drawers full of nuts..
> 
> Gilles



Gilles
I'm his son in law, Jim has retired from that store but I can help the gentleman.
Roger


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

*try mid-north*

Marty at mid-north archery in estaire would be able to help you out and you might as well get it fixed and then do some indoor or outdoor shooting well your there. well worth the trip out there


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

kurtty52 said:


> Marty at mid-north archery in estaire would be able to help you out and you might as well get it fixed and then do some indoor or outdoor shooting well your there. well worth the trip out there


You talking about the place on Hwy 69 south of Sudbury? I drove by there this past weekend and it is for sale, and looked locked up.


----------



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

*Is Mid-North for sale...*

Last time I drove up to Sudbury (June 7, 2008), there was a sign on Mid-North saying it was for sale...

Is there any truth to this?




kurtty52 said:


> Marty at mid-north archery in estaire would be able to help you out and you might as well get it fixed and then do some indoor or outdoor shooting well your there. well worth the trip out there


----------



## kurtty52 (Jul 15, 2008)

*mid-north archery*

Yes you would of seen the for sale sign, it is for sale but is still open as far as price or details im not 100% sure, but i beleive they are only selling the building not the business but like i said i dont want to start rumours and am not 100% sure on this matter


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*small world*



IBQUIKER said:


> Gilles
> I'm his son in law, Jim has retired from that store but I can help the gentleman.
> Roger


hey Roger.. say hello to the folks in law.. say hello to Kelley..your kids must be getting big.. I was in Sudbury 2 1/2 years ago, Jim and I went out for super.. my dad was getting a heart operation.

was that Jim's place that got vandalized by somebody cutting down all the trees?

I was on holidays in NS and I wanted ONT weather and the CTV news was the only one I could find.. 

Gilles


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

ontario moose said:


> hey Roger.. say hello to the folks in law.. say hello to Kelley..your kids must be getting big.. I was in Sudbury 2 1/2 years ago, Jim and I went out for super.. my dad was getting a heart operation.
> 
> was that Jim's place that got vandalized by somebody cutting down all the trees?
> 
> ...



Gilles that was his brother Pete. I'll let them know you said hi. By the way you should come and do the Moose shoot on saturday :wink:, they'll all be there.
Roger


----------

